# Group chat on Skype, anyone?



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

Was just curious if anyone wanted to make or join one? I don't have any hedgie friends on skype and thought the idea of having a group chat with people with similar interests would be awesome haha. If you'd like to, go ahead and post your skype username, or if you're uncomfortable with it being that public just message it to me!


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

rachelle.ridout1


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

If I had skype I'd be all over this. However, we're on a shared computer (mine is in storage) If I had my computer out of storage, I'd be golden. I used to use Ventrillo when I played World of Warcraft, so I'm guessing its pretty similiar. I've already got a headset and mic... but I'm not even going to attempt to try it on this computer. I'm lucky this one actually boots up Facebook half the time (thank god for my Kindle Fire!). LOL I miss my computer, but space here keeps getting tighter and tighter.


----------



## meggles1410 (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg yes!!! 

When I get home from college ill send you my Skype name 
This will be awesome x


----------



## Alex (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that, Avarris! When we get enough people it could definitely be a lot of fun :] Hopefully at some point you're able to use skype and you can join us!

Meggles, can't wait to get it <3 I'm looking forward to having this group chat with everyone!


----------

